# Continuing Education in New York



## knelli (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have applied for registration in New York and was checking out the Continuing Education Requirements.

36 hrs per trienium - sounds reasonable

Courses must be provided by an approved continuing education provider - OK, not a bad idea

To become an approved continuing education provider, there is a $900 fee for a 3 year approval period.

What?! $900 to be approved in the State of New York? Ok, so you may be thinking it is a small fee for what those CE places are making..... But what if every state adopted a similar fee? That would be $45,000! Who will pay for that? You and me of course!

What are your thoughts?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 9, 2008)

Most university sponsored seminars should be NYS approved. I just got my NY license myself and began looking at the CEU requirements.

Just remember, your first renewal is free for New York.


----------



## knelli (Sep 17, 2008)

I was most concerned because I did not see UW-Madison and SEAOI listed. I take most of my CE through Madison. I contacted the UW and they are automatically approved since they are an ABET accredited program, so that lessens my worries some! However, I have not contacted SEAOI to see if they are also approved.

How long did it take you to get registered? We're going on 2 1/2 months here WITH an NCEES record!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would have thought that Madison would be NYS approved for CEU's. I take all of my CEU's with the University of Minnesota and they state that they are NYS approved as a provider. I would call Madison and press them on this issue. You'll have your license for a total of 3 yeard before your first renewal and when you renew technically you won't need any CEU's. Your 2nd renewal you'll need 36 hours though.

It only took me 2 months to get registered in New York. I have an NCEES record with MLSE certification. I'm not sure if that helped or not. I'm also registered in MA and I listed it on my NY PE application. I suppose that could have only helped.

Don't worry too much about the time it takes to get registered there. Many people have problems with New York licensure. Some of them are members of EB.com......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2008)

> Don't worry too much about the time it takes to get registered there. Many people have problems with New York licensure. Some of them are members of EB.com......


9 months for me. They kept asking me to verify various things, including the ELEMENTARY SCHOOL I went to - which happened to be a public school in NY!

They have the worst PDH policy in the world.


----------



## knelli (Sep 19, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> 9 months for me. They kept asking me to verify various things, including the ELEMENTARY SCHOOL I went to - which happened to be a public school in NY!
> They have the worst PDH policy in the world.


OMG! That is the same thing that happened to me! They sent me this education record report and the only thing on the form not in my NCEES record was the elementary school I attended. Give me a break! Talk about looking for ways to be difficult!

Anyway, I called yesterday and have finally been approved. Only 2 1/2 months, but it seems longer when you're waiting!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, it's a good thing that first grade fingerpainting class you took was ABET approved. :jerkit:


----------

